# PB LS11HR schlechtere Leistung trotz besserer Hardware als anderer Laptop ?!



## suskida (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
da ich nicht genau weiß in welchem Unterforum ich mich mit meinen Fragen hinbewegen soll, poste ich dies einfach mal in der Notebook Abteilung.

Mein Problem ist folgendes : 
Habe einen Packard Bell LS11HR mit folgender Hardware :
Intel i7 2630QM
AMD Radeon HD6650M
4GB Kingston DDR3 


Bei Bedarf kann ich auch einen AIDA64 Screen etc. hochstellen.
Nun zu meinem Problem : 
Habe in Guild Wars 2 extreme FPS-Probleme, komme selbst auf niedrigen Einstellungen nur selten an die 30FPS. Verglichen mit Freunden liegen die meisten mit langsameren Prozessor UND (zumindest laut 3DMark Angaben) schlechteren Grafikkarten die meisten bei hohen Einstellungen bei über 40-50FPS.
Habe schon etliche Treiber probiert , von den offiziellen Treibern die ich auf der PB-Webseite bekomme bis zu leshcat-Treibern .... 
Nun frage ich mich woran dies liegen könnte und was für Möglichkeiten ich besitze um meinen Laptop in dieser Hinsicht auf Vordermann zu bekommen. 
Vielen Dank schon einmal für eine Antwort , falls jemand weitere Informationen benötigt kann ich diese (hoffentlich) liefern


----------



## tankster (10. Dezember 2012)

Poste mal die Systeme deiner Freunde, dann kann man was verlässliches sagen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich schon die Graka sehe... Warscheinlich haben deine Freunde bessere Grafikkarten eingebaut in ihren Laptops bzw Verbaut.


----------



## suskida (10. Dezember 2012)

ATI Radeon HD 5650M
i5 450M
4GB RAM

Das ist das verglichene System ... 
Wie gesagt , während er bei ~ 50-60 FPS auf höchsten Einstellungen liegt , dümpel ich bei weniger als 30 auf mittleren Einstellungen rum. Falls ich in der Einschätzung irre , korrigiert mich bitte


----------



## Railroadfighter (11. Dezember 2012)

Die Grafikumschaltung ist extrem unzuverlässig, installier mal das ungelockte Bios 1.17 (google nach Acer Aspire 7750G, der hat das gleiche Board) und stell die PEG Optionen auf "Muxed Fixed Scheme" und "Always enable PEG".


----------



## suskida (11. Dezember 2012)

Habe mir dieses Bios nun runtergeladen http://www.bios-mods.com/BIOS/Insyde/A_A_7750_P5WE0117_UlkMenus_ByCamiloml.exe
Laut Forum ist dies ein Insyde-Flash . Wenn ich den Flash jedoch starten will bekomme ich jedes Mal einen "AC detect error". Muss ich vorher andere Bios-Versionen installieren? Habe derzeit das 1.21 Bios von der Packard Bell Seite drauf.

Ok sehr doofer Fehler von mir , hatte das Ladegerät nciht eingesteckt ... zum Glück bin ich noch selbst drauf gekommen ^^

Werde die Bios-Optionen bald testen , danach melde ich mich , ob mit Erfolg oder nicht sehen wir dann 

Habe nun im Bios "Always Enable PEG" angemacht , die andere Option konnte ich nicht finden. FPS sind immer noch die selben , also bescheiden. Bringt es denn was wenn ich im Bios nur die HD6650 anmache , die andere deaktiviere und daraufhin den Mobility Driver von ATI installiere , der sich ja im Switchmodus so ncith installieren lässt ?


----------



## suskida (11. Dezember 2012)

Würde es denn evtl Sinn machen wenn ich auf 8GB Ram aufrüste ? Graka aufrüsten geht bei Laptops ja nicht oder ?


----------



## Railroadfighter (11. Dezember 2012)

Intel Grafik darfst du nicht deaktivieren, gibt sonst nen Blackscreen. Hab im Anhang nochmal meine Einstellungen. Dann solltest du im CCC zwischen den 2 Karten manuell wählen können. Falls er es nicht übernimmt, alle AMD und Intel Spuren beseitigen und den Enduro Treiber von der Leshcat Seite nochmal neu installieren. Hab mich auch lange gespielt bis da etwas funktioniert hat.

Edit: Ram Aufrüstung wird bei Spielen nicht allzuviel bringen, zumindest wenn du die dedizierte Grafik zum Laufen bringst. Die Intel Grafik wird im Dual-Channel Modus schon etwas schneller. Grafik aufrüsten geht bei dem Modell nur sehr schwierig, die einzige Möglichkeit wäre das Acer Board mit HD6850M zu kaufen, aber 150€ und Garantieverlust+Zeitaufwand stehen da in keiner Relation zum Leistungsgewinn.


----------



## suskida (11. Dezember 2012)

Der letzte Einstellungspunkt ist in meinem Bios gar nicht vorhanden :/


----------



## Railroadfighter (11. Dezember 2012)

Sehr merkwürdig, welches Produktionsdatum hat dein Lappi (auf der Unterseite neben dem Logo)? Vielleicht wurde die Option in einer neueren Version gesperrt (Meiner hat 11.11.11. ). 
Hast du auf der obersten Ebene bei der Grafik auch auf Switchable gestellt (vllt. steht die Option auf Integrated) ? Probier auch mal einen Komplettreset aus, indem du die Batterie entfernst (unter der Wartungsklappe, wenn du die öffnest verlierst du die Garantie nicht, sofern du das Board nicht beschädigst).
Sonst wäre nurmehr die Möglichkeit, das mit der Version 1.21 intern etwas verändert wurde, sodass auch ein Downgrade die Option nichtmehr freischalten kann (ich probiers lieber nicht aus). Meine höchste installierte Version war 1-20.
Mehr fällt mir dazu leider auch nicht ein.


----------



## suskida (11. Dezember 2012)

Das Produktionsdatum ist der 03.11.11  
Hmm komisch dass ich die Option nicht habe , auf switchable gestellt ist es auf jeden Fall.
Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist : Die Intel-GPU wird mir in meinem Gerätemanager überhaupt nicht angezeigt. Sollte die dort niht auch auftauchen ?


----------



## Railroadfighter (11. Dezember 2012)

Eigentlich schon. Wie schauts denn im CCC aus, gibts dort die Displayverwaltung (Auflösung etc.) ? Wenn ja hat dein Modell vllt. gar keine Umschaltung (die HD6850er Modelle haben alle keine, hab aber noch nie ein 6650er Modell ohne gesehen). Hast du GPU-Z schon ausgeführt? Was sagt der Windows Leistungsindex? Ich habe bei beiden Grafikmodi 6,9.


----------



## suskida (11. Dezember 2012)

Ja , die Displayverwaltung gibt es unter CCC . GPU-Z zeigt mir auch nur die Radeon an ... und in der Windows Leistungsindex habe ich bei beidem 6,7

Jedoch zeigt mir GPU-Z einen maximalen Core-Clock von 150 MHZ an ...also gemessen .. eingestellt soll laut GPU-Z 600 MHZ sein .. ist jetzt nach 5 Minuten Spielen erst auf 600 MHZ hoch gegangen .


----------



## Railroadfighter (11. Dezember 2012)

Dann hast du tatsächlich keine Umschaltung, also kannst du falls notwendig das Bios wieder upgraden.
Treiber musst du dann den ganz normalen Referenz-Treiber von AMD verwenden, also alles runterschmeißen, Restlos entfernen und nochmal den 12.11 installieren.
Jetzt kann eigentlich nurnoch die Windows Energierichtlinie auf Sparmodus stehen, oder Powerplay ist im CCC deaktiviert bzw. steht nicht auf Höchstleistung bei Netzbetrieb.
Hast du schonmal ein anderes Spiel getestet?
Sonst bin ich echt ratlos, sry.


----------



## suskida (12. Dezember 2012)

Alles nachgeschaut , nichts ist falsch eingestellt. Was für Ergebnisse erzielst du denn so mit der 6650M ? 
Die anderen Spiele die ich habe sind nicht so grafiklastig wie GW2 . In allen erziele ich aber gute Ergebnisse , FPS meist um die 60 oder höher .


----------



## Railroadfighter (12. Dezember 2012)

Hast du zufällig eine 512MB Version? Das wär der letzte mögliche Haken.

In Crysis 2 (DX11, HD Texturen) hab ich auf Extrem um die 30fps. GTA 4 läuft auch mit ca. 30 auf Mittel (wobei hier der i5 limitiert). Sonst zocke ich nichts Leistungshungriges.


----------



## the.hai (12. Dezember 2012)

Du hast nicht zufällig ein FullHD Display und deine Kumpels nur HDready? weil wenn ihr verschiedene Auflösungen fahrt, wäre es auch leicht zu verstehen.


----------



## suskida (12. Dezember 2012)

Ne , habe die 2 GB Version. 

Ne , haben allesamt keinen FullHD Bildschirm. Auflösung ist bei mir 1600x900 .


----------



## Railroadfighter (12. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du sagst, dass die Karte nicht aus dem Idle geht, installier mal Trixx und steiger den Takt um 10 Mhz (kann gar nichts passieren). Das Programm deaktiviert bei mir dann zumindest den Idle Modus.


----------



## suskida (13. Dezember 2012)

FPS nach wie vor unverändert ...


----------

